# Terrible change in Lyra



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

One of our greatest pleasures has always been stroking Lyra's little pink fat belly (something she also loves). I was horrified to notice today (at five months) that she is now growing hair on her belly :'(

My teenage son suggested we shave her as "a lady shouldn't have a hairy belly". He also suggested that we did her armpits at the same time! ;D


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

My son(12) used to kiss Miley's pink smooth belly and he was so disappointed when it became hairy.

She is beautiful with hairy belly though .


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

This is a really interesting thread to me! Willie has an unknown past, as most people here already know. When I adopted him from the dog pound, the Vets there had arbitrarily set his age at two years, since that is when a lot of dogs get lost. My own Vet also guessed about two years old. 

However... when I brought him home, in January of 2009, he had a smooth, hairless, pink belly. He seemed fully grown, but had that pink belly! Then, over the course of the next several months, the hair on his belly grew in. This thread makes me think perhaps he was younger than two when I got him. Has anyone else observed a specific timeline for when the belly hair grows in???


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Ms Whipple my 5 month old has a hairy belly and my 3 year old has a smooth belly that is just like super soft skin, so I don't think the hair on belly theory might work! 
I love the bellies on my two, so soft and warm, and the pup fascinates us with her hairy belly, in fact I often call her "hairy belly"...bless her


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Olive has a lovely pink belly!

My OH and I laugh so much as when we walk past us she will look us in the eye and slowing lift a back leg as if to say 'rub my belly'

She does it without fail everytime! priceless!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Bellababy, thanks for your input! It was just a thought, since I have always been curious about it. I guess it's just one of those mysteries I will never really be able to unravel. :-\ 

I love him so much, though!  A fellow with a mysterious past.


----------

